# Pen blanks through router?



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone run their pen blanks through the router table to round the edges before turning?


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 18, 2013)

I used to do it when I started turning and used a hand screw to support the blanks
http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/156577_lg.jpg

To me it seems messier and a BIT (lot) more dangerous than doing it on the lathe, I had one blank slip from the hand screw once and it freaked me out so No Mas!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 18, 2013)

I can have a blank rounded in seconds on the lathe with only a small risk. I don't round small things like a pen first.


----------



## raar25 (Feb 18, 2013)

Too dangerous unless you do a long rod and cut it into blanks after round.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 18, 2013)

It's not a common practice. Rockler does make a jig for holding small parts when passing through tools.


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 18, 2013)

I use a roughing gouge on the lathe to round and it only takes a few seconds. If it is sharp and used appropriately it can leave a surface nearly as good as a skew.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Feb 18, 2013)

I use only a skew with the Alan Lacer gind and successive "peeling cuts" about 1/8 inch wide until the blank is a cylinder.  I can reduce just about any type of material to round in seconds with a tearout/chip free finish.  Simple, quick and much safer than a router table for me.


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 18, 2013)

I use an Easy Wood Tools Easy Pen Turner and/or a Spindle Master.  Works great; no tear-out, corners gone quickly.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 18, 2013)

I ended up getting a Dremel attachment for my 7x12 from Alisam.  Works great.  The router bit is smaller, but the Dremel makes for a nice little added tool attachment.  Search "router attachment" and you will see some pics that Steve Jackson (AKA Skiprat) has posted for his metal lathe.  The internet is full of small tables and jigs for using a a router with a wood lathe.  I think John (aka JTtheclockman) has done a nice sled for his wood lathe.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 18, 2013)

There is really no reason to do that.  After all, the purpose of a lathe is to make square things round.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 18, 2013)

I recall someone mentioning it which is why I asked.  I'd say the extra time involved would minimize benefit anyway.  

Maybe If you were production turning many pens with the same wood it would make sense to round over the edges on a long piece before cutting it to length. 

I wouldn't be worried about safely with a longer piece on a router table with feather boards and a push stick. 

I have no problem truing blanks with a roughing gouge, but it is a bit slower before they get to round.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Feb 18, 2013)

I just cut the corners off on the band saw - quick - easy - safe and effective.


----------



## monark88 (Feb 18, 2013)

I sometimes used the combo belt sander to quickly round off corners a bit.  Enables me to keep from over-tightening the mandrel. I found that not rounding corners before turning, I would sometimes have to re tighten same. Not always, but at times.
Russ


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I do the same as Russ for any hard materials. Soft wood will just turn right off, but accrylics, hardwoods, etc.. I don't like to risk ripping through them.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 18, 2013)

I would say ... if the next major step is the lathe - I would just do it on the lathe.

If you have another processing step that needs it round before going to the lathe, then maybe as it would be able to do it quickly and get a consistent diameter.   Laser guys or segmenting that needs something other than 4 sides are the ones that come to mind most.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Feb 18, 2013)

I made a jig for the bandsaw to cut off the corners, but I built it and use it only for acrylic blanks. I've had too many problems trying to round those hard, chippy PR blanks. 

For wood, that's what God made the lathe, roughing gouges and skews for!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 18, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Does anyone run their pen blanks through the router table to round the edges before turning?


 

Dan if this is something you would like to do and can do it safely then go ahead. If I have a tricky segmented blank I made I make sure to use the belt sander and round or at least knock off the corners, otherwise a roughing gouge works wonders making a square block round.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 18, 2013)

The best use of a router to round blanks was Constance's video of a router mounted to his lathe. The blank is spinning on the lathe and the router is one pass down the blank and its done. Slick as snot. Great if you need to turn a lot of square blanks into one diameter in a hurry.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 18, 2013)

There are lots of reasons to use a router with the lathe.
For simply "rounding the edges", I wouldn't.
For other more complex things, yes! Very much so.
:biggrin:


----------

